# Hotaru's....



## BlazingInferno (Jan 23, 2010)

...chest, doesn't she have a nice pair for a filler character? I wish Guren wasn't flat.


----------



## Makoto Sensei (Jan 23, 2010)

BlazingInferno said:


> I wish Guren wasn't flat.



Nah, it was´nt Guren´s fault that her ugly uniform did´nt show much of her siloutte


----------



## Grimmie (Jan 23, 2010)

I somehow knew that this thread was coming :ho


----------



## Hydde (Jan 23, 2010)

BlazingInferno said:


> ...chest, doesn't she have a nice pair for a filler character? I wish Guren wasn't flat.



I find her cutee =?3


----------



## David (Jan 23, 2010)

Pics or she's an old man.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 23, 2010)

^What the man said.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 23, 2010)

That's funny, the seiyu that voices her, Megumi Toyoguchi not that long ago voiced a character named Aqua from a new Kingdom Hearts game that came out a while ago that also had a big chest.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 23, 2010)

Remember Flying Hair of Doom woman?

//HbS


----------



## Tatanka (Jan 23, 2010)

Outer Path said:


> Pics or she's an old man.



Ask and you shall receive.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh God, flying Hair of doom woman...  Creepy as fuck she turned out to be.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 23, 2010)

Hotaru's boobs look a little bigger than Fuka's.


----------



## Makoto Sensei (Jan 23, 2010)

[GVIDEO][/GVIDEO]





Tatanka said:


> Ask and you shall receive.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks dude. I actually noticed ger charms, but forgot about them. Did'nt want to get to actually want her to do actually soemthing important in the fillers. Damn Kishi XD

@BlazingInferno: Indeed man. Hotaru has got a nice pair, but I still think her outfit has to do an important part with that.


----------



## 4phan (Jan 24, 2010)

Sadly , they won't bounce in naruto


----------



## Hitt (Jan 24, 2010)

Well, this also means she won't "get far" with Naruto lol.  He's not into big boobed ladies.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 25, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> Oh God, flying Hair of doom woman...  Creepy as fuck she turned out to be.


Now imagine Hotaru will be similar. But bubbles. Or pads. Or she hides another Forbidden Tech there.

By the way, as for Hotaru herself... that girl's quick... "I'll never call you master again...." *5 seconds* "MASTER! COME BACK!".

//HbS


----------



## katan667 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> Now imagine Hotaru will be similar. But bubbles. Or pads. Or she hides another Forbidden Tech there.
> 
> By the way, as for Hotaru herself... that girl's quick... "I'll never call you master again...." *5 seconds* "MASTER! COME BACK!".
> 
> //HbS



you have the best sigs. first nuclear tits. then that animation. But I don't seem to know what's the meaning behind the sig. I have a feeling that it has a sexual meaning behind it


----------



## Goku• (Jan 25, 2010)

I thought she was a guy.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 25, 2010)

Goku said:


> I thought she was a guy.


Hotaru, not Bententen


//HbS


----------



## Archah (Jan 25, 2010)

Just:


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 25, 2010)

I could swear I have seen her somewhere before...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 28, 2010)

in b4 hentai.

What is her name? Hotaru what? I'm asking because I'm going to check out Danbooru for her, in 5 or 6 months.

//HbS


----------



## Tatanka (Jan 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Even better when all wet* .


----------



## KBL (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah, it's filler but i don't care..

I'd hit it


----------



## Mider T (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah she got the TITTAYS, hopeful we'll get somebody tripping into them head first or some shit.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 29, 2010)

If only there was an official Naruto hentai...


----------



## Grimmie (Jan 29, 2010)

BlazingInferno said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I seriously thought that this pic was photoshopped


----------



## Louchan (Jan 29, 2010)

Boobs are overrated.
A nice ass is the way to go.


----------



## narutothebest (Jan 29, 2010)

i think naruto shippudden about ninja lifestyle and the epic of naruto
becoming a hokage and protecting the village and his friends blah blah blah

i dont understand how the disscussions about boobs and asses and homosexual people will do good for us naruto watchers?!!?!?!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 29, 2010)

Tatanka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For a split second I was convinced those were not tears (or water from the river/lake, I don't know, didn't watch the episode yet). And then I realised, I visit Fakku way too often.

//HbS


----------



## narutothebest (Jan 29, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> For a split second I was convinced those were not tears (or water from the river/lake, I don't know, didn't watch the episode yet). And then I realised, I visit Fakku way too often.
> 
> //HbS


wow her boobs in this pic
is very smaller than the threads pic
maybe its a buble jutsu in her boobs
or she did boobs implant


----------



## Sumon (Jan 29, 2010)

Those things grow by hours.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 29, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> in b4 hentai.
> 
> What is her name? Hotaru what? I'm asking because I'm going to check out Danbooru for her, in 5 or 6 months.
> 
> //HbS


I imagine she'd be Tsuchigumo.

Also, a  for her.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 29, 2010)

BlazingInferno said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Makoto Sensei (Jan 29, 2010)

Louchan said:


> Boobs are overrated.
> A nice ass is the way to go.



Please refrain from putting down the filler girl's charms powers.


----------



## Fr?t (Jan 29, 2010)

Hitt said:


> Well, this also means she won't "get far" with Naruto lol.  He's not into big boobed ladies.



QFT 




.


----------



## Fr?t (Jan 29, 2010)

Louchan said:


> Boobs are overrated.
> A nice ass is the way to go.



Also QFT


----------



## Lyenyo (Jan 29, 2010)

I do like how half the scenes with her, the camera goes from the chest and slowly up to her face..


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 29, 2010)

Lyenyo said:


> I do like how half the scenes with her, the camera goes from the chest and slowly up to her face..


That's the part I _don't_ like.
The camera shouldn't be moving so much.


----------



## katan667 (Jan 29, 2010)

now now people. lets all hope in the end it will be Konan vs Hotaru. Catfight ftw?


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't get the people in this thread.

In real life, a great pair of tits is the result of painstaking genetic selection.

In anime, a great pair of tits is the result of someone thinking about said genetic selection and simply drawing it.

That being said, Hotaru is pretty, but nothing special imo.


----------



## narutothebest (Jan 29, 2010)

there is a huge difference in her boobs in the same epsoide
suprisingly!!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow, at first I thought Hotaru was going flash Utakata in the recent episode.


----------



## Lissy★ (Feb 4, 2010)

Machinesister said:


> I don't get the people in this thread.
> 
> In real life, a great pair of tits is the result of painstaking genetic selection.
> 
> ...



This.

I like Hotaru, even if she's kinda... oh well, slow? She tries hard to get Utakata be her master and after the recent episode and this one special scene, I like her even more XDD


----------



## Tatanka (Feb 4, 2010)

BlazingInferno said:


> Wow, at first I thought Hotaru was going flash Utakata in the recent episode.



Same here of course I don't think nobody would mind if that happened.


*Spoiler*: __ 












Man they have just been pouring out the best moments for Hotaru haven't they.


----------



## Hydde (Feb 4, 2010)

she is so hot.

Best filler girl evar.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 4, 2010)

If only Naruto would show fully nudity, but sadly that will never happen.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 4, 2010)

BlazingInferno said:


> Wow, at first I thought Hotaru was going flash Utakata in the recent episode.



You and about everyone else who watched the damn thing 

Of course it should have been expected to be a trap


----------



## slavko123496 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Aren't Hotaru's boobs hot in 146?*

I think YES!


----------



## Undead (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm more of a assman.


----------



## slavko123496 (Feb 4, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I'm more of a assman.



 Ass is hot too, her face is just "BAH" but tits and ass =win  
  Now we need pussy....


----------



## Godot (Feb 4, 2010)

There is already a thread about Hotaru's breasts:

Naruto Shippuuden 146

And since this ain't BH, I think 1 thread on the topic is enough


----------



## slavko123496 (Feb 4, 2010)

*LOL*



Godot said:


> There is already a thread about Hotaru's breasts:
> 
> Naruto Shippuuden 146
> 
> And since this ain't BH, I think 1 thread on the topic is enough



 Judging from your sig you are boobman too huh? Well I love boobs, I love them so much I will milk my wife


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 4, 2010)

...I don't want to know what you did when it happened


----------



## Taxman (Feb 4, 2010)

and trashes.....


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 4, 2010)

Lord of the Lock said:


> and merged.....



Fixed          .


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 4, 2010)

Anyone noticed for a brief second that Hotaru's nipple was sticking out?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 4, 2010)

BlazingInferno said:


> Anyone noticed for a brief second that Hotaru's nipple was sticking out?



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## neshru (Feb 4, 2010)

BlazingInferno said:


> Anyone noticed for a brief second that Hotaru's nipple was sticking out?


why would they even draw her nipples?


----------



## Godot (Feb 4, 2010)

neshru said:


> why would they even draw her nipples?



Naruto is well known for its extensive artistic detail.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 4, 2010)

I can't put a pic but here's a vid from YouTube. 

THIS 

Look at 4:37 or a few seconds before. After watching that part a second time it just looks like the shirt is making it look like her nipple is sticking out. I know they wouldn't make her nipple stick out but it looked like it.


----------



## Tatanka (Feb 4, 2010)

slavko123496 said:


> Ass is hot too, her face is just "BAH" but tits and ass =win
> Now we need pussy....



Well we did get a small shot but clothed.


*Spoiler*: __ 






I'm sure you people could see it if you look closely


----------



## RaptorRage (Feb 4, 2010)

Pioneered by Sakura in episode 3...


----------



## Hydde (Feb 4, 2010)

Tatanka said:


> Well we did get a small shot but clothed.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Hey thats true!! i can see a pussy! a big one !


----------



## Hydde (Feb 4, 2010)

RaptorRage said:


> Pioneered by Sakura in episode 3...



epiusode 3 original or shippuden?


----------



## RaptorRage (Feb 4, 2010)

Shippuden episode 3 during the second bell test. Hotaru appears to favor the same spandex bike shorts and split skirt outfit.


----------



## KBL (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah, Guren was badass

But hotaru is a walking fanservice lol 

Kisame aproves


----------



## Tatanka (Feb 5, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Yeah, Guren was badass
> 
> But hotaru is a walking fanservice lol
> 
> Kisame aproves



I'm sure everyone has noticed this, but we've been getting the most fanservice we've ever had in the last 3 episodes than we've ever had with any other female character in the 8 years that Naruto has been airing.

*Go Hotaru!*


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Feb 5, 2010)

This is a good character because I dont hate her like all the other typical anime girls, even though she is useless.
like Osaka.
i guess i have another fav anime girl. Its her personality, and its not because of a certain body part, im really anti-hinata


----------



## Kiss (Feb 5, 2010)

I knew that a thread like that would be created after the recent episode. 

I seriously thought that Hotaru was going to show her boobies to Utakata. Must be my pervy side.


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 5, 2010)

Boobies.  The only thing that makes filler worth watching.:ho


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 5, 2010)

Tatanka said:


> Well we did get a small shot but clothed.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 
 Why do they tease us so ?


----------



## Judecious (Feb 5, 2010)

she has nice tits and shes cute


----------



## Scizor (Feb 5, 2010)

(  .  Y  .  ) **


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 10, 2010)

Jiraiya would go crazy if he saw those tits but Jiraiya isn't a p*d*p****.


----------



## Kosan (Feb 10, 2010)

He went for Naruto's Sexy Jutsu. Technically, she's Naruto's age


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 10, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> As a heterosexual male, I find Hotaru to be somewhat attractive, but I do believe that her breasts are slightly too large and ungainly on her small frame; she is shorter than Naruto, yet her breasts are nearly as large as Tsunade's, which makes them seem even larger, but disproportionately so. Because Tsunade is much taller than Hotaru, her breasts seem better proportioned in comparison to the rest of her body.
> 
> I really believe that everyone in this thread is being immature; Hotaru has large breasts, but they have never been commented upon or been focused upon by the camera or characters. Why is everyone making such a great issue of them


Why so serious?

//HbS


----------



## Hydde (Feb 10, 2010)

dunno! :S

And there are girls in real life with her age and her breast development for sure. Is just that they are scarce.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 14, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> Boobies.  The only thing that makes filler worth watching.:ho


 
Totally


----------



## Aazadan (Feb 15, 2010)

BlazingInferno said:


> Jiraiya would go crazy if he saw those tits but Jiraiya isn't a p*d*p****.



Jiraiya thought Konan was hot when he was training her as a kid.

Really though, being a p*d*p**** is easy, being one without being caught takes some real skill and only a pervert on Jiraiya's level can pull it off.


----------



## Juelz (Feb 15, 2010)

Lmao i think its crazy everytime a new female character comes into the series you guys evaluate her breast.


----------



## Shadow_fox (Feb 15, 2010)

She is one of the better looking girls you've ever seen in a filler.


----------



## Judecious (Feb 16, 2010)

shes really hot


----------



## firedragonde (Feb 16, 2010)

BlazingInferno said:


> Jiraiya would go crazy if he saw those tits but Jiraiya isn't a p*d*p****.






Anyway...
She really has neat wood in front of the cottage


----------



## Hydde (Feb 16, 2010)

firedragonde said:


> Anyway...
> She really has neat wood before the cottage



LOL brilliant!!!


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 16, 2010)

BlazingInferno said:


> Jiraiya would go crazy if he saw those tits but Jiraiya isn't a p*d*p****.



Finding 16 year olds with huge boobs hot =/= being a p*d*p****, it's called being a heterosexual male.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Boner maker_ 









//HbS


----------



## katan667 (Feb 18, 2010)

Take that pimple at the back of her body picture out NOW!


----------



## Hydde (Feb 18, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> *Spoiler*: _Boner maker_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow she looks so cute in those pics, she reallly is


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 18, 2010)

katan667 said:


> Take that pimple at the back of her body picture out NOW!


HAHA Pimple! I decided to Photoshop it out, but I was tempted to put a giant bloody hole in it's place, and I couldn't stop myself, so I didn't work on it.

I bet if you popped it, she would die from blood loss and have a giant hole like the one we have after we kill Zerg Hatchery in Starcraft 2.

//HbS


----------



## Tatanka (Feb 24, 2010)

Just checked out possibly the first H Pic of Hotaru in the BH. Thank god for Filler characters like Hotaru.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 4, 2010)

There was some nice Hotaru cleavage in today's episode.


----------



## Tatanka (Mar 4, 2010)

Juelz said:


> Lmao i think its crazy everytime a new female character comes into the series you guys evaluate her breast.



Well funny thing is.....you didn't have to really evaluate Hotaru's breasts...I mean they were just out there. I mean I'm sure nobody evaluated Tsunade's breasts when she showed up. I mean they were there and you didn't really have to evaluate them. If you see they are big....then they must be big. Same goes for Hotaru. Besides, she's the only female character (besides Hinata) to show off what she's got.



BlazingInferno said:


> There was some nice Hotaru cleavage in today's episode.



Damn right there was


*Spoiler*: __ 















It will be sad when they stop showing Hotaru. She definitely gets the Award for Best Fan Service.  Jiriaya approves of that.


----------

